# FS: Black Pine Stand



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

Black pine stand. 18"Dx28"Hx48"L. Great condition. $115.


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

Added Eheim 2080 x 2


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

Added black pine stand. 18"Dx28"Hx48"L


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

bump bump bump


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

Light sold. Stand and Eheim 2080s still available. Bump


----------



## Radvr6t (Feb 19, 2012)

Id give ya 100 for the stand


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

one eheim 2080 on hold... another still available...


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

one eheim 2080 left... black stand still available


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

bump bump bump


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

bump bump bump


----------



## lednail (Apr 22, 2010)

dose the eheim 2080 come with filter media, if so what kind?


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

**** on hold ****


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

pm'ed you!



lednail said:


> dose the eheim 2080 come with filter media, if so what kind?


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

buyer backed out - eheim 2080 still for sale


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

pic of stand?


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

looks exactly like this:











BaoBeiZhu said:


> pic of stand?


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

bump bump bump


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

last eheim sold and just picked up... stand remaining...


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

Dropped price to $115. Bump...


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

bump bump bump


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

bump bump bump


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

bump bump bump


----------



## laura87 (Mar 12, 2012)

Any pictures of this stand? Is it still available? Any idea of how much weight it can take? I want it for a 90-100 gal.


----------



## catgoldfish (Apr 21, 2010)

laura87 said:


> Any pictures of this stand? Is it still available? Any idea of how much weight it can take? I want it for a 90-100 gal.


There is a picture of it in POST #16 on the second page.


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

*** sold ***


----------

